

Why We Can't Walk Straight? - ALee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYcvLw_jkkk

======
pitdesi
Great animation... but I was really hoping that it'd answer the question at
the end!

potential:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inertial_navigation_system#Erro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inertial_navigation_system#Error)

